# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  migrer vers Oracle

## big1

Bonjour,
comment migrer vers Oracle ?
J'ai vu que on peut utiliser SqlDevelopper d'Oracle si on a gnr un fichier *.ocp.

Comment gnrer ce fichier ?
Ou un document Sybase sur ce sujet ?
D'avance merci.

----------


## nmado

bonjour,

Je ne connais pas les fichier ocp

As tu envisag de passer par des fichiers plats que tu remonterais dans Oracle avec des sqlloader ?
Ou bien peut tre passer par un ETL

----------

